# Muslims In New York



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2013)

Filthy Animals.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSRSIhrfU0Q&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

you know if a bunch of white guys get together, people would be screaming at them calling them racists... fucking double standards, but i guess you can say us whites do have our event, its called the state fair.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)

What do you expect from a bunch of dudes who never, ever hang out with women!


----------



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> What do you expect from a bunch of dudes who never, ever hang out with women!



and screw goats and little boys


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)

Z499 said:


> and screw goats and little boys



because they don't hang out with women.


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2013)

You believe this shit....strictly 12th century culture...


----------



## Watson (Mar 5, 2013)

its Obamas fault, he has all those nukes sitting around just collecting dust, he needs to hit a few red buttons.......


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2013)

Filthy, dirty, disgusting animals.


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone else notice the black flags of jihad flying in that crowd?  Once these guys get rooted in they are like trying to pull off a tick. This maybe why Obama wants to disarm the populace, so when these pigs make their move we are left defenseless.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2013)

They do that shit where people can't own guns to defend themselves from those asshats.  Even with the large arab population in Dearborn that shit doesn't go on in Michigan.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

What are you scared of? None of those fags are even jerked!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2013)

They're a bunch of fat ass hummus munchers.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 8, 2013)

What the fuck to they get out of that besides a sore fucking back, idiots.


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 9, 2013)

We are going about this worng with all the hate. I say we should reach out to our Muslim brothers.  Next time they have a meet up, we should volunteer to swing the chain whips for them. This way their arms won't get tired and they could have a longer religious experience. And we could spice things up some by bringing in baseball bats to help them get into the religious trance faster.

GICH Hadji.


----------

